# Error Code 04



## bjb236 (May 8, 2005)

I have been receiving several "A problem was encountered when opening the files for this DVR event. Please note the Error Code: 04" errors lately. Is this a sign my hard drive is failing? The errors seem random - some are on new recordings trying to play for the first time and some are on old recordings the kids have watched over and over again. A hard reset does not fix the error - I just have to delete them.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check your signal levels on each sat and tpn


----------



## CtDMonet (Mar 21, 2008)

How would signal levels effect recordings? The same thing has happened to me on recordings that I transferred from my external drive to the internal drive (on my new hopper).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

directly - recordings is the signal recorded to HDD


----------



## CtDMonet (Mar 21, 2008)

P Smith said:


> directly - recordings is the signal recorded to HDD


the programs were already recorded with no signal problems. The error code happened after the transfer from the external drive. Many of them (kids movies) had been watched with no problems before transferring to external drive (to move them to the hopper)


----------

